# Unique Kontakt instance for each instrument or no?



## Fenicks (Nov 11, 2020)

I understood that it was best practice to have one instance of Kontakt with multiple instruments routed to individual channels in the mixer but have lately seen advice advocating for one instance of Kontakt per instrument. Is it dependent on what kind of computer you have? I'm running an AMD Ryzen 5 1600 six-core processor with 16 GB RAM (which I may upgrade to 32 GB in the coming year).


----------



## RonOrchComp (Nov 11, 2020)

It depends on if you need to effect, or add processing to, each instrument individually. Such as eqing, adding verb, etc. 

I am not sure if the CPU factors in - that might come down to the host, and how it utilizes cores and lanes.


----------



## cuttime (Nov 11, 2020)

Conventional wisdom says one instance per processor core.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 11, 2020)

Second option: one instance of Kontakt for each instrument. 

What sequencer are you using?... In Cubase, you just click "Add track instrument', and you are done.


----------



## Fenicks (Nov 12, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> Second option: one instance of Kontakt for each instrument.
> 
> What sequencer are you using?... In Cubase, you just click "Add track instrument', and you are done.



I'm using Studio One 4.5.



cuttime said:


> Conventional wisdom says one instance per processor core.



So, does this mean that because I have six processor cores I should use at max six instances of Konakt?



RonOrchComp said:


> I am not sure if the CPU factors in - that might come down to the host, and how it utilizes cores and lanes.



Good point. I'll have to check how Studio One utilizes cores.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Crowe (Nov 12, 2020)

Fenicks said:


> So, does this mean that because I have six processor cores I should use at max six instances of Konakt?



What? No. This is nonsense. You use as many Kontakt instances as you need and as your PC can handle. This is a matter of experience. I use an older i7 and have yet to really run into issues, but I don't often use more than 15 instances at the same time.

The amount of RAM you have is much more important as every instance of Kontakt takes some overhead. Just try it and if you exceed your pc's limit, dial it back.

I pretty much do it like this: If you're using a DAW like Cubase that supports Disabling and Freezing, just use individual instances all over the place in your Template, disable what you don't need and freeze whatever you're not working on.

If you're using a DAW like FL Studio where disabling tracks isn't possible anyway, use multi-instances to save on overhead.

TLDR: Don't let Cores or CPUs dictate what you're supposed to be able to do. Just do it and if you find yourself overextending, dial it back.


----------



## angeruroth (Nov 12, 2020)

Hmm, interesting thread.
I just created a small template with 16 instruments in just one Kontakt instance and routed the sounds to 8 outputs so I can apply eq/comp per group.
Would it be better to have 16 instances? Looks a bit overkill. Maybe two, but I've always thought the less the better...
Thoughts?


----------



## Kent (Nov 12, 2020)

there is no one right answer here. It totally depends on your DAW, whether or not you are using VEP, what instruments (and what articulations from those instruments) you have loaded into your project/template, what of VEP/Kontakt/DAW is using multicore (and how much proportionally and relatively), your CPU, your RAM...

The only conventional wisdom that is pretty foolproof (though there are still exceptions*) is to have a powerful/large enough computer that no matter what you choose to do you have enough headroom that you don't have to worry about optimization. (Of course, this is also the most expensive route.) Otherwise, you'll have to perform some shootout tests yourself.

* For instance, EastWest PLAY cannot currently handle _more_ than 64 GB of RAM...but only on _some_ systems. Very frustrating if you're one of that 'some' sum.


----------



## C.Franzén (Nov 12, 2020)

I exclusively use one instance of kontakt per instrument now (I used to combine several in one), because even though it means a whole lot of more kontakt tracks, I still think it provides a clearer overview and structure. My computer seems to handle it in stride


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 12, 2020)

Personal opinion: the performance difference doesn't matter enough to warrant using a workflow that feels cumbersome to you. Use whatever you find more comfortable, or mix both variants on case by case basis. The performance difference in my experience is so small, I couldn't even tell you which one is faster.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 12, 2020)

Whenever I can, I use up to 16 instruments in one instance of Kontakt and route each of them to a seperate MIDI out and mixer channel. This however is rather because of my workflow, than performance.


----------



## SlHarder (Nov 12, 2020)

As a side note, here are lists of memory usage per instance of various players.






I was curious about memory usage per instance of various players.


FWIW I was curious about the amount of memory overhead used by multiple instances of various players. This is just the basic per instance usage. My DAW is Cakewalk with a fresh start and blank project loaded, used Task Manager for memory data. As you start loading articulations and...




vi-control.net


----------



## peladio (Nov 12, 2020)

I much prefer one kontakt instance per instrument..multiple outputs and all that isn't worth it ono and performance isn't any better at least in Cubase..you probably only save some RAM


----------



## RonOrchComp (Nov 12, 2020)

cuttime said:


> Conventional wisdom says one instance per processor core.



That makes no sense. Each individual instance of Kontakt doesn't get applied to each separate core.


----------



## cuttime (Nov 12, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> That makes no sense. Each individual instance of Kontakt doesn't get applied to each separate core.


I guess this varies with the DAW. I use DP and this practice is recommended by MOTU, YMMV.


----------



## Fenicks (Nov 12, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Whenever I can, I use up to 16 instruments in one instance of Kontakt and route each of them to a seperate MIDI out and mixer channel. This however is rather because of my workflow, than performance.



I've been doing the same. I do find it cumbersome though so I'll try using one instance of Kontakt per instrument from now on. Thanks for your responses everyone.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 13, 2020)

The nice thing with most Kontakt Instruments is that you can purge samples, which I always do. This way it's no problem to even have 40-50 Kontakt instances with 16 GB RAM. I am sure that even more instances would be possible but I never needed more than that ...


----------



## AndreasHe (Dec 2, 2020)

Tried with multiple in one. But when reusing it as template, all unneeded instruments are also loaded and can't be disabled. So I went to instrument per track.


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 4, 2020)

For a long time, I thought that using Kontakt in its multi-out mode is the only sensible way to go. Nowadays, I'm more and more leaning toward using a separate instance per track. My workflow usually involves the creation of a unique template for every project rather than using those huge preloaded ones. And with that, using pre-routed Kontakt instances as a basis brings (IMO) more downsides than benefits.

As a REAPER user, I see these advantages when using separate Kontakt instances:


easier track management (adding, removing, rearranging, etc.)
easier to do track freeze when needed (you don't need to unhide the audio track in the main view)
easier to use layered sounds in projects (Kontakt multis set to omni or the same channel)
you don't have to worry about setting the right MIDI channel and output for every Kontakt instrument)
The biggest downside is a larger FX chain after Kontakt, but I most often channel strip like Neutron and separate AUX tracks for reverb and delay.

It all depends on your gear and workflow. I have a relatively powerful system with an eight-core CPU and 64 GB of RAM, so with my personal preference toward using the smaller templates, I feel that I won't waste too many resources by abandoning the pre-routed Kontakt scheme.


----------



## AndreasHe (Dec 4, 2020)

IMHO it's also quicker to see the gui of the right instrument by open it from track. Otherwise you will need to scroll and find the right one.

And all unneeded instruments are always loaded. It would not help to freeze tracks with its instruments. Means takes more time and resources. And what happens if you want to change one? Not very handy.

Meanwhile I also tend to use Komplete Kontrol as a NI keyboard user (for nks ready instruments) There is only a very small layer between which is not really recognizable. But it gives me more options regarding the NI hardware.

So I appreciate more and more the KK benefits and prefer nks ready instruments. Especially the preview is a big time saver.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 5, 2020)

Definitely more cpu efficient with one kontakt instance per instrument in Logic. If you have 5 instruments in a single instance and you've already recorded midi for 4 of them and your now recording midi for the 5th, your realtime (while recording) single core usage is going to be (roughly) 5 times what it would be if you were just using 1 instrument per instance. Also it's easy to navigate 1 per instance and processing 1 per instance with eq, compression etc. No dealing with multi outs in Kontakt. Just better all around I think.


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 5, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> Definitely more cpu efficient with one kontakt instance per instrument in Logic. If you have 5 instruments in a single instance and you've already recorded midi for 4 of them and your now recording midi for the 5th, your realtime (while recording) single core usage is going to be (roughly) 5 times what it would be if you were just using 1 instrument per instance. Also it's easy to navigate 1 per instance and processing 1 per instance with eq, compression etc. No dealing with multi outs in Kontakt. Just better all around I think.


yep, that's how I do it - unless I have a static layering in mind I do a new instance for every sound.


----------

